# Carrie cake



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Carrie fans, anyone? From 2006, but still....

Carrie cake


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to move this to where the other cake pictures are.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Gee, I have one of those cake molds where you insert a doll - and I was going to get rid of it because I've never used it. Now I could put it to good use. thanks!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

*hint, hint* We need a chocolate cake for Sharon's birthday that we missed by cancelling out last meeting.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - I'll give it a try.


----------

